
Apple releases iOS 11.2 with date crashing fix - tomduncalf
https://9to5mac.com/2017/12/02/apple-releases-ios-11-2/
======
chmaynard
Wow. A pattern of mismanagement in Apple Software Engineering is emerging, and
it seems to be getting worse. The spotlight is on Craig F. to turn things
around quickly. Is he up to it?

